# envio/recepcion de trama por puerta serie



## liabbe (Dic 26, 2006)

Hola!!

Necesito los programas .c que hagan el envio desde un pc y lectura/recepcion desde otro pc de una trama mediante puerta serie a traves de un cable RS-232. He intentado programar los de un libro programacion en C, pero no hay manera...ademas, todo lo q encuentro por la red es de c++ y yo necesito c..

si alguien pudiese ayudarme!!

gracias de antemano


----------



## Cuchillo (Ene 19, 2007)

Hola liabbe que tal, parece mentira que el c parezca extinguido, aqui te mando unos  ficheros de codigo que hice hace ya bastantes años, espero que te sean de ayuda.... saludo


----------

